# To shave or not to shave



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a mini silky fainter who I think will have pretty long hair when he grows up. Do I shave him or not? I live in southeast NC where it can get pretty hot and humid. Today my temp gauge read 102 and I have no idea what the humidity was but it felt pretty nasty out. So I was wondering what some of you thought about that


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

personaly i would shave....just to provide more comfort for the goat


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If the goat is really hot and constantly panting then i'd probably go ahead and shave. If it's just hot out and he's got plenty of cool water and shade and doesn't look like he's going to pass out then i'd just leave him.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

From what I have read it is better for the goat. If it would keep me cooler in the summer heat I would shave my Head.....but i put in a pony tail most time.

What about the hair? can u sell it? can wigs be made from it? like can it be donated or anything? u say it's silky and long wish mine was silky.

It probably needs a timing for that hate to see winter come and it then be cold cause it ain't got no coat. They also shed heat through horns if they been dehorn or debudded then they have no way to release the heat so I would shave or closely crop to keep them from being miserable. Temps are so high this year. My goats are enduring heat indices of 102 to 110. 

Someone here told me a way to treat them and cool them is make ice tea ice cubes (i found a tray for very small cubes) and frozen fruit treats. I decided to change it up and I put the carrots and celery stalks in a metal bowl set in freezer 10=12 min before treat:30.
They loved it.....all and especially liked strawberries and blueberries.

I also know that some farms set up a misting station to run them thru to help cool em down even though they don't like water some apparently don't mind a light mist.

That's all I got to say bout that. Besides Good Luck!


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Well they are only a few months old so I'm not sure how long his hair is going to be yet, and he is polled. So I will see how long it gets before next summer. He has pleanty of shade and lots of water so I think he will be fine for the rest of this summer. I don't know if it could be made into wigs or not onder: . Thats a good question. Thank you for the info


----------

